

Crypto flaws in Blockchain Android app sent Bitcoins to the wrong address - LeoNatan25
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/05/crypto-flaws-in-blockchain-android-app-sent-bitcoins-to-the-wrong-address/

======
scintill76
If I'm understanding correctly, "wrong address" really means "one whose
private key is basically public, due to bad coding of the app."
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/37nlg1/i_was_the_g...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/37nlg1/i_was_the_guy_who_lost_6_btc_using_blockchaininfo/crokzk8)

> the owner of the lucky 1Bn9ReEocMG1WEW1qYjuDrdFzEFFDCq43F address

There is not a meaningful "owner" of this address, because per above, lots of
people could think they're the owner. They're actually very unfortunate,
unless they've managed to profit off others sending money to it.

There's some good discussion at
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/37oxow/the_securit...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/37oxow/the_security_issue_of_blockchaininfos_android/)

------
detaro
It gets its random data in cleartext from random.org... and either no-one
noticed and published that detail, or no-one cared?

~~~
ryanlol
That detail wouldn't have happened if android manufacturers had their shit
together.

Faulting blockchain for not properly handling such ridiculous OS behaviour is
pointless.

